# Tongue length



## VBTravisD (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey fellas, I have a small utilty trailer that I am going to customize to haul my 14' flat bottom. The bunk area looks just like everyone elses... A rectangular area etc etc... The thing is that I need to extend my tongue and make my own winch post. My question is can a few of you guys that trailer your 14' can you give me some dimensions? Maybe overall length and tongue length?... any info or pictures would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 26, 2009)

The best tip I can give you is to make it longer than you think you will ever need. I have 5.5 feet in front of a 15.5 flat bottom. Boat/motor weighs about 900 and trailer is on 12 inch wheels, for comparison. Gives me room to spare on nice concrete ramps, but on some of the not very well sloping gravel ramps, truck tires have to be at the waters edge to get the boat where I can slide it off, standing on the tongue, and lifting on the bow.


----------



## Boater (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a 14' boat I just replaced the tongue on mine today, I can tell you the ne one I welded in is 10' the old was 8' I have posted photos on my post. I dont know how to post a link to it here but if you look you should beable to find it. Good luck


----------



## Crankworm (Nov 29, 2009)

+1 for Bassboy's post I bought the trailer for my Sea Nymph when I was 18 and couldn't afford a 4x4 truck I bought the longest trailer I could find. The tongue from the hitch to winchpost is maybe 6' it sounds silly and looks stupid but when I back into shallow dirt ramps I could keep the back tires of my little 2 wheel drive pickup out the water. never been stuck.


----------

